
How an Uber account can become lost forever [Audio] - jermaustin1
https://gimletmedia.com/episode/91-the-russian-passenger/
======
jermaustin1
According to Uber, when you update your email address, they are unable to tie
your old email address back to your new email address.

This caused a bit of a problem when the host of Reply All lost access to his
account when a Russian person "hacked" his account.

I don't understand why Uber doesn't have a history on the account "table" in
their data store.

~~~
fstuff
Their app database fields got leaked back in Dec when a former exec sued them
and he included the info in his court filings. You can look for
yourself...Funny thing I noticed is every account seems to have a Grey Balls
flag.

[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3227535-Spangenberg-...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/3227535-Spangenberg-
Declaration.html)

